# ←VPSBOARD EXCLUSIVE ← TeraFire, LLC ← INSTANT SETUP ← KVM or OpenVZ ←



## terafire (Oct 17, 2013)

TeraFire, LLC is a registered limited liability corporation, and we offer a variety of hosting options.

We are located in the Los Angeles Quadranet datacenter (NOT via ColoCrossing), with a 1Gbit uplink, and offer affordable, aggressive, *KVM* and *OpenVZ* plans. 

We have great latency to Asia.

Our nodes run Debian natively, and we do not use the SolusVM plug-n-play that most other companies do. We use Proxmox, and have all management done right inside the client system.
We have a wide variety of operating systems including many flavors of Linux, FreeBSD, Windows (BYOL), and PBX systems.

We are fully IPv6 native and offer server management packages as optional add-ons to all our VPS servers.

We are offering all VPSBoard members these exclusive deals:

---------------------------------------------------------

*They are limited to 10 orders of each*

 

-----------------

*OpenVZ*

-----------------

 

*4 *Cores

*1.5GB *RAM

*40GB *HDD

*2TB *Bandwidth

*2 *IP Addresses

*$17.00*/Quarter

 


*Order Link*

-----------------

*KVM*

-----------------

*4 *Cores

*1.5GB *RAM

*25GB *HDD

*2TB *Bandwidth

*2 *IP Addresses


*$21.00*/Quarter

 

*Order Link*

 

 

---------------------------------------------------

 

*And of course our regular specials are still in stock:*

----------------- 
*KVM Plans*
----------------- 
*KVM512 *
1 CPU Core 
512 MB RAM 
15GB RAID HDD 
600GB Bandwidth 
1 IP Address 
$4.50/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEADEAL50* 
Order Link 

*KVM1024 *
1 CPU Core 
1 GB RAM 
25 GB RAID HDD 
1 TB Bandwidth 
1 IP Address 
$6.50/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEADEAL50 *
Order Link 

*KVM1536 *
1 CPU Core 
1.5 GB RAM 
35GB RAID HDD 
1.5TB Bandwidth 
1 IP Address 
$7.50/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEADEAL50 *
Order Link 

*KVM2048 *
2 CPU Cores 
2 GB RAM 
45GB RAID HDD 
2 TB Bandwidth 
2 IP Addresses 
$9.00/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEADEAL50 *
Order Link

-------------------
*OpenVZ Plans*
-------------------


*OVZ1024 *
1 CPU Core 
1 GB RAM 
1 GB Swap 
35GB RAID HDD 
1 TB Bandwidth 
1 IP Addresses 
$5.40/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEVZ40 *
Order Link 

*OVZ1536 *
2 CPU Cores 
1.5 GB RAM 
1.5 GB Swap 
45GB RAID HDD 
1.5 TB Bandwidth 
1 IP Addresses 
$6.60/mo with coupon code:* ILOVEVZ40 *
Order Link 

*OVZ2048 *
3 CPU Cores 
2 GB RAM 
2 GB Swap 
45GB RAID HDD 
1.5 TB Bandwidth 
1 IP Addresses 
$8.40/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEVZ40 *
Order Link 

Test files, and IP addresses are located at: http://lg.terafire.net

AUP Quick and dirty: We allow private VPNs, private proxies, IRC servers, game servers. We do not allow Minecraft without prior permission, we do not allow spam, open or public proxies/VPNs.


----------



## terafire (Oct 17, 2013)

Any questions or inquiries, don't be afraid to submit a support ticket


----------

